# Stool question/survey..



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

Does anyone ever have stools that are formed strange that have hairy (looks like mold almost), but is brownish attached to the stools? It reminds me of the mold that grows on old chip dip. Sort of like short brown hairy brown stuff, in sections of the stool. I keep thinking it could be caused from an infection, of some sort. Thanks.- Mark


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2001)

Dear Weatherman, Yes, I am quite sure that I have had this "hairy-brown" type stuff. Usually after a long bout of C - which is what I am. I think, and probably Kmottus could help us better with this problem....but I think it is old mucous possibly. I haven't let it worry me....but you now have brought it to the board...so let's see what others have to say. Good Luck and God Bless. Chris


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Not sure what it is. Could be mucus, could be fiberous stuff that isn't digested.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

Either your eyes are better than mine, or you're really looking at that stool closely!







I don't know that I've ever had fuzzies. But I do get stools sometimes, more lately, that look like someone was making them out of play-do or something, and using two different shades of brown...two different shades mooshed together...do you get what I'm saying? I'm D type, so i'm happy when I get a fairly formed stool.Lately I've been getting the bi-color stool if it's formed, and when it's really soft, it's been orangey. Don't know if the orange means anything.


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 6, 2000)

Yes, sometimes I do look rather close now and then because some strange stuff comes out. I used to get really worried about that, but not that much anymore.I also normally have a yellowish mucus residue type of stuff on the paper. By the looks of things, I sometimes wonder if there is just an infection of some type in the low part of my bowel, since that is the only place where I have problems now. Once stuff gets into that location, that is when it can burn, etc..That fuzzy mold looking stuff that is attached to the stools I used to only see after having bad D along time ago. Now I get it almost always. I still think it was from either antibiotics or my sipositories (sp?) I used when I had my kidney stone to keep me from vomiting from the pain. One of the two did this, because I never had problems before then.Can you get an infection in your lower bowel that would require antibiotics to fix??- Mark


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

You know I think we all become a little obsessed by what's happening in the toliet -- me included. My stools range from almost black to very high tan and sometimes have several colors. They've included corn which comes out looking just like it did when I ate it. What bothers me is that mine lately float and seem to be bits and pieces plus mucous or oily looking stuff (like snot) -- please forgive the grossness. This is awful...My sisters says hey don't worry she's got explosive diahhrea (her words) and she's been doing really wierd stuff for over 10 years. I've had every test imaginable including that fat stool check and the doctor's just say IBS (I'm Basically Stumped). Well until I croak some day, I'll just have to live with it. Yuck...


----------

